# Alle feldberg trails sind dicht!!!!!



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Moin!
Ich wollte heute eigentlich nur eine gechillte Downhillsession mit meinem Freund auf dem Feldberg hinlegen, so wie jeden Tag. Haha denkste Puppe! Uns bot sich ein Bild der Zerstörung! Alle 10-20 Meter hat das liebe forstamt Bäume umgesägt, allesamt so, dass sie nicht wieder weggerückt werden können. Entweder sind die Stämme viel zu groß und schwer oder zwischen anderen Bäumen verkeilt. ZUM KOTZEN!!!!
Betroffen sind die Trails vom Gipfel zur Applauskurve sowie einige strecken auf dem Altkönig.

Ich bitte JEDEN Leser einen Beschwerdebrief oder Mail an das Königsteiner Forstamt zu setzten! Wir Downhiller und Freerider sind eine ernstzunehmende Sportgemeinschaft und MÜSSEN ein Zeichen setzten!
Wir sind Aufeinander angewiesen!


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2009)

das ist nicht wirklich neu. siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410272&page=7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

hm habs zu spät gesehen... aber von gestern ist auch nicht wirklich alt oder?^^


----------



## Milass (14. Juli 2009)

ich bin den downhill trail vom feldie am wochenende 3,4 ma rauf und runter in allen kombinationen gefahren, da war nix?
oder habt ihr nen neuen gebaut, wenn ja, wo


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> hm habs zu spät gesehen... aber von gestern ist auch nicht wirklich alt oder?^^



neee, da hast du recht. aktionen wie diese sind aber (leider) nie was neues.


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Juli 2009)

Ist auch der zum Feldberg Kastell dicht?


----------



## The Brian (16. Juli 2009)

Richtung Limes und Saalburg ,etc ist bis jetzt (noch) alles frei befahrbar.


----------



## Okolov (16. Juli 2009)

Vom Altkönig runter sind viele Abschnitte auch zu. Das ganz wird unter dem o.g. Link intensiv diskutiert...
Hoffentlich endet das ganze positiv. So versaut es einem echt den Spaß.


----------



## fatcrobat (16. Juli 2009)

naja ansonsten die schaufel in die hand und wider aufgebaut
denn das jetzt is zwar doof aber es wird dauernd gebaut und neue trails erschlossen 
also bin ich da ganz entspannt und such neue lines


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

mit dieser einstellung werden wir nix erreichen ... denk mal ne runde drüber nach !


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (17. Juli 2009)

en ganz heller... 
ich denke ein wenig geschaufel kann nicht schaden. ich werde erstmal abwarten was sonntag passiert und wenn sich das ganze als flop rausstellt schließe ich mich wohl eher fatcrobat an als die hände in den schoß zu legen. das ist schon immer ein problem der deutschen gewesen. wir verlassen uns zu sehr auf die behörden als das wir selbst was unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (17. Juli 2009)

.. gebe ich dir recht.. Leider hat mir die Vergangenheit gezeigt das 95 % aller möglichen Zugeständnisse Hinhaltetaktiken und leere Versprechungen waren. Mir persönlich ist mein Hobby zuu wichtig, meine Zeit zuu knapp  und mein Equipment zu teuer als das ich warte bis mir irgendjemand erlaubt nen Kicker bzw ne Abfahrt zu bauen  ( der dann meist wieder sabotiert wird). Bin mal gespannt wie sich das die nächsten 2 Wochen entwickelt..


----------



## fatcrobat (19. Juli 2009)

so komme gerade vom feldber  hab mir die dh trails angesehen und muß sagen was  für eine veschwendung an steuergeldern mit nem riesigen baumfell monster durch den wald fahren und dann deletantisch die strecken verwüsten is nich cool
ach und 4 forst beauftragte haben wir auch geshen richtung köngstein die meinten ein paar estchen und sowas würde jemanden aufhalten
aber das geschehene gibt die möglichkeit nach neuen trail zu suchen 

denn was pasieren wird eh nichts außer wir machen was


----------



## Ted77 (19. Juli 2009)

.. heute war doch am fuchstanz Meeting

..gibt es denn was positives zu berichten


----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

Leute hier wird das Thema doch ausgiebig Diskutiert!

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410272 *


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2009)

Marko war schneller...


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2009)

Und hier findet Ihr ne aktuelle Sachstandsinfo und das Schreiben, das wir heute dem Landratsamt zugesandt haben. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6153861&postcount=374


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elMundo (21. Juli 2009)

Tach Männer,

hm, fahr mehrmals die Woche auf'n Feldberg und cruise die verschiedensten Trampelpfade, also Singletrails, runter. Absolut keine Sperrungen, auch gestern nicht.
Jedoch sind mir hier und da im Augenwinkel so eins zwei drei, an Bäume genagelte, eingeschweißte DinA4 Verbotsschilder an "Einfahrten" zu scheinbar "wilden" Trails aufgefallen. Einige dieser scheinbar wilden Trails habe ich mir angesehen und muß dann auch sagen, liebe Bike-Gemeinde, da sind einige Kollegen scheinbar übelst drüber gebügelt und haben ihre Markierungen (fette Bremsspuren etc.) hinterlassen.
Ich denke doch, dass wir Biker die Wege unbeschaded hinterlassen sollten, dann beschwert sich auch keiner. Das ist so ähnlich wie mit den Reitern, die dürfen halt auch nicht überall längs.

Gruß - el


----------



## fastmike (21. Juli 2009)

die einzigsten fetten bremsspuren die ich gesehen habe,waren die des unimogs der den trail hochgefahren ist!


----------



## alexi (22. Juli 2009)

Wer in dieser Situation Baumsperren wieder entfernt und Hinweisschilder abreißt, mag vielleicht Spaß daran finden, aber der Sache dient es nicht.
Am Altkönig wird, obwohl das Gesetz (mag der ein oder andere Downhiller vielleicht nicht viel drauf geben) etwas anderes sagt, das Fahren auf den meisten Wegen noch geduldet.
Da ist noch genug Spaßpotenzial.
Wer jetzt eskalierende Aktionen durchführt, kriminalisiert die Szene und die Reaktion der Behörden ist absehbar.
Leute, ihr seid nicht allein unterwegs.
Mein persönliches Empfinden, als ich das letzte Mal den Trail vom Feldberg runterfuhr: hier sind zu viele Varianten, hier fahren zu viele Leute mit blockierten Hinterrädern und zu oft bei feuchtem Wetter.
Drei Tage später war der Trail gesperrt.
Denkt doch mal mit, wo bei den anderen die Schmerzgrenze ist.
Jeder hat seine aus seiner Sicht berechtigten Interessen.
Hier mag einer seine teure Investition oder knappe Zeit nicht verschwenden, da mag einer die Aufgabe haben Gesetze durchzusetzen, andere machen sich Gedanken um Umweltschutz u.s.w.
Balance ist angesagt!


----------



## Konaschaf (22. Juli 2009)

@mike: so schauts aus...der Trail ist jetzt ungefähr drei mal so breit wie vor drei Wochen, die Bodennabe ist aufgerissen und zerstört.

@alexi: ich bin mir sicher, das mindestens genau so vielen unserer Freunde in engeren Klamotten das Gesetz sonstwo vorbei geht - Im Übrigen ist der Altkönig für DHler relativ uninteressant und bevor 75% der Verbotsschilder in den letzen 2 Wochen entfernt wurden (und das bestimmt nicht von DHlern) waren gut 100 % des AK fürs MTB gesperrt.


----------



## fastmike (22. Juli 2009)

na dann kann man ja erst recht den trail freigeben,damit es nicht bald an anderen stellen genauso aussieht,aber anscheinend begreift das keiner!


----------



## Konaschaf (22. Juli 2009)

Na wir werden ja sehen....ich denke, dass "der" TRail nicht in Frage kommt...u.a. wegen Wildschohnung, Jagdpacht etc

Aber schaumerma - evtl gibts ja sinnvolle Alternativen mit weniger Wegen und weniger Wild?!


----------



## Ted77 (22. Juli 2009)

hoffen wir mal das es baldmöglichst für JEDEN eine akzeptable Lösung gefunden wird.
@ Alexi



> Am Altkönig wird, obwohl das Gesetz (mag der ein oder andere Downhiller vielleicht nicht viel drauf geben) etwas anderes sagt, das Fahren auf den meisten Wegen noch geduldet.



da muss ich Konaschaf recht geben: wenig bis garkeine Dhler / wg Naturschutzgebiet war der Hügel bis auf die Autobahnen für Mtb s dicht.



> Wer jetzt eskalierende Aktionen durchführt, kriminalisiert die Szene und die Reaktion der Behörden ist absehbar.



...wir sind schon längst kriminalisiert worden ( DHler) und entsprechende nichtfundierte und hetzerische Artikel/Reportagen und Vermutungen erheitern auch immer wieder irgendwelche Freizeit-Polizisten oder Gutbürger uns zum Teil tödliche Fallen zu stellen ( angespitze Bäume/ Spax Schrauben).. und das nicht am Feldberg 



> Mein persönliches Empfinden, als ich das letzte Mal den Trail vom Feldberg runterfuhr: hier sind zu viele Varianten, hier fahren zu viele Leute mit blockierten Hinterrädern und zu oft bei feuchtem Wetter



Mein persönliches Empfinden sagt mir das allein wenn man die Vielfalt der Trails sieht irgendwo auch Bedarf da ist ( Legale Strecken müssen her)

Jede Spur egal bei welchem Wetter von nem Harvester, Raupenschlepper oder Unimog sieht 1000 mal schlimmer aus  als High Roller Abdrücke bei Monsun.



> Denkt doch mal mit, wo bei den anderen die Schmerzgrenze ist.



z.b. bei den Leuten, welche seit 5 Jahren jedes Jahr ne andere Ausrede auf den Tisch gelegt bekommen wenn es um eine Legalisierung oder um einen Bikepark geht. ..und eine ganze Sportlergemeinde/Szene/Interessengemeinschaft verarscht wird.


WIR müssen halt für jeden ne akzeptable Lösung finden.. aber im mom sieht es halt so aus

Wir NIX Die ALLES  und es sieht mir sehr nach "Aussitzens seitens der Behörden aus"  wie so oft halt


----------



## fastmike (22. Juli 2009)

ey kona schaf,warum nicht ,weisst du was des wild will,für des wild is um den ganzen berg platz,wir wolln nur einen spot,wo wir uns dran halten,und nicht mehr,ich sitze nicht aufm hochsitz und knall tiere ab!oder säge gesunde bäume um,wie die es machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2009)

ok, wir nennen uns menschen, aber in wirklichkeit sind auch wir nur ein teil der natur!


----------



## fritschki (3. August 2009)

Ehm, verzeit mir meine Unwissenheit, wie schlimm ist es denn jetzt konkret mit den Wegen am Feldberg u. Umgebung?
Ich bin diesen Mittwoch in Schmitten. Ich wollte eigentlich mein Bike mitbringen um die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen. 

Als ich mich über die Möglichkeiten informieren wollte hier im Forum bin ich auf diese Horrormeldungen wie Trailverbot usw. gestossen.

Kann ich mir das jetzt in die Haare schmieren oder wie!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. August 2009)

Nein, nein, es gibt hier noch `ne Menge zum Fahren!  Du solltest Dir vielleicht nicht gerade vornehmen auf den Altkönig zu fahren.


----------



## fritschki (3. August 2009)

Ah, das beruhigt ... der ein oder andere Tipp per PM wäre willkommen 

Ich wünsch' euch viel Glück und Durchhaltevermögen im Kampf gegen diese komischen Menschen die euch den Spass in der Natur versauen wollen


----------

